# 'Cause black is black



## Assiee (Apr 3, 2009)

Hii Lovely ladies!
There was a sort of week-contest going on in the netherlands from a dutch forum and I got the color "Black"..
Here my idea with the black

Please let me know what you lovelies think!
*I know it's to heavy for daily*


















*Face;*
Mac Studio Fix Fluid Nc15
Contourpallet
Loose powder, 01
*Eyes;*

Mac blacktrack fluidline
Black, 120 pallet
Bourjois eyekohl, black
Pupa ultraflex, black
Mac Gesso
Essence eyelashes


*Lips;* 
Mac paintpot, soft ochre
Must Lipliner
Clear Lipgloss Miss helen


*Thank you all so much for those kind words, I really really appreciate it, It means alot to me!*
It's good to know that you people think of my work!
Thank you again so much!!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nicely applied - impressive!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow.  You are stunning.


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 3, 2009)

Totally gorgeous, I love the liner!!!  Great job


----------



## fintia (Apr 3, 2009)

This is amazing!! I love everything, the lips are to die for


----------



## moopoint (Apr 3, 2009)

You look stunning! I love the contrast. And the lip color is delicious!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Absolutely flawless.


----------



## aggrolounge (Apr 3, 2009)

Suh-weet! I'm going to have to try this look!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow this is really BLACK. Love it


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow you do amazing work!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 3, 2009)

perfection! absolutely impressed.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it looks great!


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, love the eyes!


----------



## rosasola1 (Apr 3, 2009)

wow!! That looks really cool! I don't know what other word to use haha. Looks really high fashion


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Amazing Look...your skin is flawless and the application is perfect!! Just beautiful...More! More!!! Runs to try paintpots on my lips!!!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Apr 3, 2009)

This look is so fierce.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 3, 2009)

You look amazing! Perfect Application!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 3, 2009)

this is awesome...


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 3, 2009)

omg AMAZING! such talent <333


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

very hot


----------



## starangel2383 (Apr 3, 2009)

gorgeous, i especially like the way you played that little bit of white shadow to capture the viewer's attention even more.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, this is just perfection...  I wish I could get away with an all black look!


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 3, 2009)

gorgeous! your skin almost looks photoshopped!


----------



## kradge79 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, that is an awesome look. Great job!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a work of art.


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 3, 2009)

Very impressive!! Good job!!


----------



## nebbish (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooh, I love it!


----------



## comeandtakeit (Apr 3, 2009)

love it!  damn girl, you look hot!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





 Runs to try paintpots on my lips!!!_

 
haha. Me too!!!

You are gorgeous!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 4, 2009)

This getting saved into my inspiration folder!!! This is gorgeous!


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow u look beautifull lov it!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 4, 2009)

U worked your black theme! Makes your eyes pop! Beautiful...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 4, 2009)

Not too heavy for daily IMO! Love it <3


----------



## CherryAcid (Apr 4, 2009)

So hot!  The whole look is fab!


----------



## Assiee (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, i'm seriously crying at the moment, Al those lovely people who made me smile and let me cry because i'm so happy people are thinking my work is good!

Really, there is NO!!! Photoshopping ( only to the color of the pictures because I made the picture with a flash in the mirrors so the color faded ) NOTHING ELSE!!!!!


You all are soo amazing, thank you for giving me the best comments!
It means alot to me!!

I'm a bit new here, posted like 3 other looks but really, you're so kind!
(Also have youtube but lol, I thought I was not good enough.. )

If you want I can def. post more tutorials if you're interrested
Please subscribe, if you're so I know I need to make tutorials fast baby! haha Lol! 

Thankyou all so much!! You all made my day!!!!!


----------



## Snow_White (Apr 4, 2009)

Good job. You really pull it off.


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 4, 2009)

....how do you apply Blacktrack THAT neat ? I*ve never suceed in that


----------



## joey444 (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice look!  I use Paintpots on my lips too!! I love how they conceal all the pigment to put on lipstick or for a perfect nude lip.  Awsome job!


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 4, 2009)

That looks awesome!  I LOVE your skin and your lips!  And you have amazing eyes


----------



## kyoto (Apr 4, 2009)

You look amazing and your skin is flawless.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 4, 2009)

wow...


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Love it!!! You have such nice skin too.


----------



## IlikePi (Apr 5, 2009)

I love this look...love the eye liner!!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 5, 2009)

Adore this look!


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 5, 2009)

Yours eyes are such a lovely, unique colour! Almost glowing...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 5, 2009)

gorgeous look! luv the lipcolor, wasn't expecting it to be a paint pot, 
must try!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Katura (Apr 5, 2009)

Very bold! Love it!


----------



## blackeneddove (Apr 5, 2009)

I would totally wear this out on a normal day.. I did a somewhat similar look last night even.. but before I saw your look and WOW this is mindblowing.. I love the white in the corners of your eyes, it opens your eyes up and balances it out a little more.. great job!


----------



## thespry (Apr 5, 2009)

Gorgeous skin, love the winged liner!


----------



## piN.up (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful!!! You did a great job


----------



## mariaelena40 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sooo beautiful!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Apr 6, 2009)

I am in love with this.


----------



## moonlit (Apr 6, 2009)

i loveeeeee this look- u look great!!I am subscribing to ur youtube chanel rite away!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 6, 2009)

Can you do a tutorial on youtube for this look please?


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 6, 2009)

Your skin is beautiful and flawless! Love the whole idea of the black eyeshadow


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 6, 2009)

oh this is lovely!


----------



## florabundance (Apr 6, 2009)

Great look, I love it


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 6, 2009)

so impressed. its neat and on point...im in love with the wing!!! you took it to high fashion! amazing job!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 6, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 6, 2009)

Amazing! Such a clean application too.


----------



## Assiee (Apr 7, 2009)

Aw thank you!!!
You all are soo amazing!!

I'm busy right now for doign a tutorial. i'm busy with 2 studies, photographics and makeup school ( like for 4 weeks now, my teacher says i'm not good in makeup and stuff... but when she saw my normal pictures, makeup on myself she was like.. damn you're pretty good ..)
So i was impressed! and glad she liked it.. and also that you all liked it!
Thank you so much!!
The tutorial might be comming, but i'm just to busy for doing it at the moment I hope you can understand .. 


Thank you all so much! It really means alot to me!! Thanks thanks thanks!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow that's gorgeous.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 23, 2009)

How did I miss this?  Gorgeous!


----------



## driz69 (Apr 24, 2009)

Love it. Very clean and sharp


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 24, 2009)

Holy .... You are stunning!!


----------



## *lolly (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh.. you are stunning!!!


----------



## User67 (Apr 24, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 24, 2009)

I LOVE this look! Very vampy!


----------



## mslips (Apr 24, 2009)

wow hot! this should be in an ad or somethin


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 24, 2009)

WOW!!!!  Very nice!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 25, 2009)

That's so cool! I love it :]


----------



## annegal (Apr 25, 2009)

You are TOTALLY GORGEOUS!!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Apr 25, 2009)

your skin is flawless and your eyes are SO nice. you look super high fashion!


----------



## Assiee (Apr 25, 2009)

Waauw, thank you all so much! You made me blush and smile!!!

I never had so many comments and sweet comments like these!
I really really really appreciate al those amazing comments!!!
THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## Licota (Jul 18, 2009)

Omg, this is *so* hot! And you are very talented.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 19, 2009)

This look would be way too heavy on so many people but it totally goes with you, I can't explain it, it's gorgeous.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 19, 2009)

sooo hot!


----------



## Assiee (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you so much !!!! You all make me smile!!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm amazed! It's really, REALLY hard to rock plain black like that, so you really are amazing!


----------



## natalierose (Jul 21, 2009)

that looks so amazing and clean! hard to do for me with black! [:


----------



## mishameesh (Jul 21, 2009)

You look hot!!  I love the eyes and lips, everything!  The eyes sort of remind me of Kat Von D's makeup...  I was admiring it on an episode I saw last week.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh wow! That is beautiful on you!


----------



## nongoma (Jul 21, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jul 21, 2009)

yep I will be trying this one. Thank you so much for your creativity


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 21, 2009)

wow, yeah... amazing!


----------



## marce89 (Jul 21, 2009)

I really like this makeup look! Amazing application...and let me tell you, even though you've heard it many times, you have the most flawless skin I've seen. I envy you. In a nice way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck in the contest!


----------

